# Access to cables, Burstner 684.



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Folks, I am fitting a solar panel to a Burstner 684, running the cable to the bottom of the wardrobe is straight forward, feeding them underneath the kitchen drawers looks ok but running the cable to the next stage along with the other cables towards the battery box has proved more difficult, I have attempted to remove the bottom shelf under the sink which to date has proved impossible even though I removed all visible screws, is any member aware of any hidden screws or any other way of accessing the area below this shelf. I believe to access entry to the battery box this is the only option. If anyone has dealt with this issue in the past I would appreciate some guidance.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you had a look coming from the other direction Bob? it might be more obvious, sorry, I have no knowledge of your van.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Do you have to go to the battery box? I found I could terminate the output of my regulator on the input of the inverter. The inverter input wires went direct to the battery so effectively it was the same as going direct to the battery.
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peedee said:


> Do you have to go to the battery box? I found I could terminate the output of my regulator on the input of the inverter. The inverter input wires went direct to the battery so effectively it was the same as going direct to the battery.
> peedee


I had to think about that, but yeah, why not.:grin2:


----------

